# Vinyl plank



## JAH (Jul 27, 2014)

Im looking for a vinyl plank product that would be appropriate for laying over a concrete slab in a screened porch. The screened porch is a party room. It currently has that fake grass carpet junk. Im looking for a product that would allow me to have a esthetically pleasing floor while being durable enough to hose down. Does such a product exist?


----------



## MIKE ANTONETTI (Jul 17, 2012)

Nope, temperature, maybe adhesive issues. Was the in/out door carpet glued down? 
I'd look into a concrete overlay


----------



## griz (Nov 26, 2009)

JAH said:


> Im looking for a vinyl plank product that would be appropriate for laying over a concrete slab in a screened porch. The screened porch is a party room. It currently has that fake grass carpet junk. Im looking for a product that would allow me to have a esthetically pleasing floor while being durable enough to hose down. Does such a product exist?


No.

The wash down thing is the killer.

Go for stained, painted or garage floor epoxy type finish.


----------



## overanalyze (Dec 28, 2010)

griz said:


> No.
> 
> The wash down thing is the killer.
> 
> Go for stained, painted or garage floor epoxy type finish.


Thumbsup! Good solutions right there. You could also rent grinders/polishers for a real cool finish!


----------



## MIKE ANTONETTI (Jul 17, 2012)

Also probably not a moisture barrier underneath which would also cause bond failure.
Prep is of utmost importance, once you get peeling and bond loss of any product you choose, well it just looks like, you know.


----------



## TimelessQuality (Sep 23, 2007)

What about a floating vinyl plank?

Just curios...


----------



## 98crewcab (Oct 7, 2013)

I still think that hosing it down would eventually kill the adhesive that holds it all together.

now if it is protected from the elements, a good vacuuming and wiping down should keep it nice. Why do they need to hose it off? Dusty area?


----------



## TimelessQuality (Sep 23, 2007)

I guess I was thinking of the click-type floating vinyl planks


----------



## Dan_Watson (Mar 1, 2008)

The only issue would be moisture between the flooring and vapor barrier. Especially with hosing down the floor. Any water or beer under the floor could cause an issue.


----------



## ccoffer (Jan 30, 2005)

I don't know if it's recommended, but I'd be willing to try that smart core stuff in an application like that.


----------



## GO Remodeling (Apr 5, 2005)

....... test message.


----------



## Tom M (Jan 3, 2007)

Just did a floating, interlocking vinyl plank floor this week. Nice, product. 
I siliconed the perimeter to help prevent any water from getting in between. A hose is possible asking for trouble.


----------



## TimelessQuality (Sep 23, 2007)

Tom m, what brand did you put down?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tom M (Jan 3, 2007)

TimelessQuality said:


> Tom m, what brand did you put down?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Off the shelf HD stuff. Nothing fancy.


----------



## resurfacer (Nov 16, 2014)

*vinyl plank*

If you are after the wood plank look, why don't you look at a wood grain ceramic tile plank. It will except the hose cleanup. 
No laminate will hold up to an outside installation.


----------



## JAH (Jul 27, 2014)

Sorry for the delay.... 
This screened porch is rather unique, for around here. Its has poured 4' frost walls, a crawl space and a poured slab deck. 
With a vinyl product not being a option. My thoughts are tile or glue down some pt sleepers and use 1x4 mahogany.
My tile experience is limited. Would you just thinset tile to the slab?


----------



## MIKE ANTONETTI (Jul 17, 2012)

I would fasten the pt, I wouldn't trust only adhesive.(wood option)

As long as you don't get 3 ft long tile plank, watch a few videos ask some questions etc. It's kinda easy for porcelain plank.


----------

